# B12 injections



## jmedbilling@gmail.com (Apr 15, 2016)

Our practice sees patients in their home.

Quite a few of them are Vitamin B12 deficient. 

The question is: Can the doctor send her Medical assistant to the patients home to administer the B12 injection?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 15, 2016)

I believe that medical assistant services must always be supervised on site by the provider.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 15, 2016)

Here's a rule from California stating there must be a supervising physician on premises. I assume other states will have similar guidelines

http://www.mbc.ca.gov/Licensees/Physicians_and_Surgeons/Medical_Assistants/

I also just found this link from American Association of Medical assistants with links to scope of practice laws in many states

http://www.aama-ntl.org/employers/state-scope-of-practice-laws


----------



## jmedbilling@gmail.com (Apr 15, 2016)

thank you ....that was very helpful!


----------

